# Saiga 12 or 20



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Anyone build 1 up? I bought a 20 about 5 or 6 years ago pretty cheap I couldn't pass it up.
Thinking about possible upgrades but have found that aftermarket parts are slim for the 20, wish I would have got the 12 but again to good of a deal to pass up from a friend.
I found Carolina shooters is the best place for stocks grips and Springs. I would like to find a 10 round mag or a drum mag but almost impossible to find a good quality product.
Let's see some pictures.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Built a Saiga 12 a few years ago. Tried to keep the AK look. That thing could empty the mag in a hurry. Buying mags woulda emptied the wallet at the same rate.

You already move the trigger?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

BTW, might want to hop on this.

http://www.saigastock.com/factory-saiga-20-ga-5-round-3-inch-magazine-p-6498.html

And spending more of your money for you.

http://www.dinzagarms.com/saiga_20/aks20.html


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Kanaka I haven't done anything to it yet was kicking around the idea but starting to think it's not worth it being it's a 20 GAGE. I may just build an AR or something instead.


----------

